# Speaker Placement



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

Just use 4 speakers plus the Sub Woofer . Put the Sub Woofer on the floor behind where you will mostly be sitting. 

4 used to be common the common thing to use for stereo sound. You can hear the sound moving better with 4. Like a helicopter flying it starts at one side of speakers then goes to the others.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Number of speakers is completely dependent on the amp your using. I do not own an amp with a center channel. Long ago I did, but that amp died decades ago.


----------



## 3Dsigns (Aug 3, 2012)

For connecting the TV up near the ceiling, is this the outlet unit I need? 15 Amp Power Outlet HDMI USB Port Jack F-F Wall Plate White | eBay


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

3Dsigns said:


> I have 5 speakers. Putting 2 in the ceiling at the front of the room, 2 in the ceiling in the back, and one in the center front wall. Can't decide whether to install it above or below the window. If I put it above the window and just above the ceiling mounted TV(represented by the grey rectangle), it's going to be shooting the sound through the TV mounting bracket. https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Electric-Motorized-Pitched-Ceiling/dp/B01GGR6I24 But if I place it below the window. I'm not sure how that is going to sound. I don't like the idea of placing it in an exterior wall anyway but, I thought it would work if I used some 30mm aerogel insulation matting behind the speaker, to take the place of the 89mm of R13 fiberglass. What would be your advice? Also, where should a "subwoofer" be installed? Thanks
> 
> The slightly "vaulted" ceiling was done to cover up 10'' beams going down both sides of the room. The overhead lights are installed and, once I iron out this little detail, I'm ready to hang the ceiling drywall. Thanks!
> View attachment 703787


Those are horrible places for your front stage. You honestly couldn't have a worse setup than any options you showed.

Did you already buy these speakers? If not, let's talk. If so......... good luck.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

For the very BASIC Surround Sound System, you'll need at least 5 Speakers and one Subwoofer. End of Story.
IMHO, the Center Channel [being the most active speaker] should be Below the TV.

Edit: that window has to go. How can you hang that TV so high? Smh.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

Deja bye is correct. The center channel speaker is the most important in a home theater. If you have to choose I would go with below the window. About 90% of the dialogue comes through the center channel and a multi channel system


----------



## 3Dsigns (Aug 3, 2012)

Racinmason said:


> Deja bye is correct. The center channel speaker is the most important in a home theater. If you have to choose I would go with below the window. About 90% of the dialogue comes through the center channel and a multi channel system


That's what I ended up doing. I feel even better about the decision from reading your post. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I just saw this, and what I don't understand is why you would have/keep a window right below the TV? Anytime there's light coming through the window, it's going to interfere with being able to see the TV. If I was doing it, one or the other would have to go away or go somewhere else.


----------



## 3Dsigns (Aug 3, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> I just saw this, and what I don't understand is why you would have/keep a window right below the TV? Anytime there's light coming through the window, it's going to interfere with being able to see the TV. If I was doing it, one or the other would have to go away or go somewhere else.


No light. I rarely watch TV in the daytime. Only when I'm sick. There's really nowhere else to put one in this particular room and it's going on a motorized mount: it will fold up to the ceiling when not in use.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hmm...ok. I've only seen the motorized cabinet mounts, where it comes up from behind a cabinet that sits on the floor. I haven't seen a motorized ceiling mount. 

With it up that high, you'll want the viewing distance to be about the same for everyone who's going to be watching it, since it will have to be angled down to be viewed perpendicular to the screen. You'll also want the viewers to be able to be in a reclined position, so they don't have to lean their head back to watch. That gets uncomfortable fairly quickly.


----------

